# My Ulu



## pterryanna (Apr 28, 2012)

He's a brat and tries to drink and eat Monster's (the cat) water and food


----------



## Zensei (Apr 28, 2012)

_This post has been deleted/edited by the user._


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

What a beautiful boy!
Correct me if wrong, Pastel face pied boy! very pretty!
I agree with Zensei, Saliva from many house pets along with humans are poisonous to tiels. Please be careful when letting your little Ulu get into the water


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Ulu is one gorgeous bird!!! But I wouldnt let him near the cats food and water anymore.

"Bacteria is a silent killer. Pasteurella is a main killer. A bird infected with pasteurella will die within 24 hours if proper antibiotics specifically for pasteurella are not given. Cats, dogs, rabbits, guinea pigs, rats, and most rodents carry pasteurella. Pasteurella is carried naturally in the saliva of such species. Thinking that your tiel is safe on the back of your cat's back is not a good idea. Cats (and other animals for that matter) lick themselves clean, therefore the saliva gets on the fur, the claws, etc. If your bird preens the cat or other animals, it can ingest the bacteria and become very ill. *If your bird tries to eat or drink from the same bowls as such animals, your bird can get ill*."

From this thread, http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27104


----------



## PearlB (Apr 28, 2012)

He's gorgeous, and looks like he's got quit the personality!


----------



## pterryanna (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow! I had no idea, I'm so glad you told me. The cat food and water are now in a different room so he doesn't get to them and he's always trying to get into my mouth and sometimes I let him (only when I wasn't ill and I know it's really weird) now I know not to.

Pearl, He really does have a huge personality for such a little thing. 

Wendy, I was never really told what he was other than male (he is a rescue) so I'm saying you are correct! as I only ever had internet searches and pictures to go by.


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm sure once Sussanne (Srtiels moderator and genius!!) gets on she can tell you for sure. She is a long time breeder and knows about 5X more then i do! I'm just going by what i know


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Its okay! I didnt know that human or animal saliva was dangerous when I first joined! Thats why I love it here, so much to learn  

Ulu is indeed a pied but hes not a pastelface, he looks like he is either a pearl pied or split to pearl( based on the "ghost pearls" on his back, aka the two toned feathers on his back)


----------



## WendyBeoBuddy (Dec 12, 2011)

He does have ghost pearls, didn't notice that at first! can you take pictures of his under tail feathers? if he has any grey tail flights, if there is yellow near the base of the individual feather then he is pearled  if not then he is split


----------



## Zensei (Apr 28, 2012)

_This post has been deleted/edited by the user._


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

He is a handsome boy


----------



## pterryanna (Apr 28, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content














I tried! He's a mover and a shaker.


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

He is a very handsome bird!!!!


----------



## pterryanna (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you! I always thought so but as his mom I'm biased!


----------



## pterryanna (Apr 28, 2012)

So I was told that usually only males have red cheeks and I'm guessing this is wrong? 

His cheeks are paler than others, but he's not pastel? What's the difference? I'm just very interested in all the different mutations.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*His cheeks are paler than others, but he's not pastel? What's the difference? I'm just very interested in all the different mutations.*
------------------------------------

His cheeks are paler and with yelow streaking because he may be split to Whiteface.


----------



## pterryanna (Apr 28, 2012)

Oh awesome thank you.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Ulu is gorgeous!


----------

